# Jonas Green State Park (old 450 bridge in annapolis)



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

went down from like 1 pm til about 530 pm, caught a bunch of spot and saw about 20 blues caught but didnt catch any myself, the tide started going out and it died and i couldnt get out to the end of the pier as there was like 5 people crammed up in it, but i saw alot of gar swimming around in schools, dnr come down and nailed someone for crabbing with traps on wednesdays, took my spot with me that i caught and went back to fort armistead.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

i thought it was legal to trap off of peirs and bridges on wed. ?


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

20 blues...I haven't seen 20 total let alone 10 in a half a day this past month there. The last two times I've gone I've been one of the few people to get a blue and they have been small.

The "gar" are actually needlefish. Longnose gar (_Lepisosteus osseus_) are only found in southern Maryland and not in salt water.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Can you still make it down to the shore area and cast toward the bridge? Might be a better place to go than the pier if it is crowded.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Can you still make it down to the shore area and cast toward the bridge? Might be a better place to go than the pier if it is crowded.


Yep, that area is open, but if you plan to fish with more than one rod, then you'll need to find a way to hold it up, as there is no railing there.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

why would i lie about seeing 20 blues caught. they were all caught by like 4 different people and it wasnt like they were caught in a short amount of time, they were casting out in to the channel and every other cast they would bring one up, and you can crab off of piers with handlines only on wednesday, id like to see you try to handline off that pier.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

whoa dude... I don't think he was calling you a liar... I think he was just surprised that many fish were pulled up in such a short time at that location...


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Needlefish (family Belonidae) are piscivorous fishes primarily associated with shallow marine habitats or the surface of the open sea. Some genera include species found in marine, brackish, and freshwater environments (e.g., Strongylura) while at a few genera are confined to freshwater rivers and streams, including Belonion, Potamorrhaphis, and Xenentodon. [1] Needlefish closely resemble North American freshwater gars (family Lepisosteidae) in being elongate and having long, narrow jaws filled with sharp teeth, and some species of needlefish are referred to as gars or garfish despite being only distantly related to the true gars. In fact the name "garfish" was originally used for the needlefish Belone belone in Europe and only later applied to the North American fishes by European settlers during the 18th Century.[2] Needlefish are in fact members of the Beloniformes and therefore most closely related to flying fish, sauries, and halfbeaks.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

In American English the name gar (or garpike) is strictly applied to members of the Lepisosteidae, a family including seven living species of fish in two genera that inhabit fresh, brackish, and occasionally marine, waters of eastern North America, Central America, and the Caribbean islands


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I feel smarter... 









Anyways... so did you see anything other than blues being pulled up @ the pier? I'd like to run down there one day after work if I can since its right around the corner from me...


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

sry cav, it just came off that way to me, the blues are schooling up now, it wont be hard soon to locate a shool of fish and keep casting into them.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

just a bunch of spot and perch caught


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

tell you the truth bro, i wouldnt waste my time there, if you cant get out to the far right corner of the pier its hard to catch the blues, they wouldnt come into the shallows to much, maybe it will be different today, i wish this weather would make its mind up, it needs to get cold and stay cold


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like rivers directly across from one another in the bay are totally different? For instance, the Severn River is nearly directly across the Bay from Eastern Bay, yet it seems Eastern Bay is far saltier and more productive in terms of fishing. In the Severn, you're likely to pull in spot, perch and the occasional catfish, yet in Eastern Bay, we're seeing Rockfish, Blues, Spot and even decent size Flounder if you fish from a boat...

Looking at a nautical chart, the end of the Jonas Green pier is in nearly 40' of water. You'd think that would be like fishing in the middle of Eastern Bay but it's just not so for some reason...

Anybody able to shed some light on this?

The only thing I could come up with is that the western rivers have a larger watershed and therefore receive a lot more fresh water than the eastern shore rivers...


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

the magothy is the same way, u catch a lot of perch and spot and the occasional rock, and a lot of pickerel in the colder months, and almost directly across from it is the chester river, you catch tons of rock, croaker, blues and i have caught a many of catfish in the chester up at duck neck campground


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is a very good observation Cavi ... I never thought to correlate the opposing rivers. I usually stay away from the Western Side rivers North of the Patuxent. Too many homes, businesses, etc feed bad stuff to those rivers for my liking.

However if you compare the rivers a little lower in the bay you don't get the same disparity. The Pax and Potomac produce as good as the Nanticoke, Wicomico etc with the exception that the Eastern side will see some specs in the Wicomico. Also once you get to the Tangier Sound it is hard to compare because it is not a river and it is just different.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> That is a very good observation Cavi ... I never thought to correlate the opposing rivers. I usually stay away from the Western Side rivers North of the Patuxent. *Too many homes, businesses, etc feed bad stuff to those rivers for my liking.*
> 
> However if you compare the rivers a little lower in the bay you don't get the same disparity. The Pax and Potomac produce as good as the Nanticoke, Wicomico etc with the exception that the Eastern side will see some specs in the Wicomico. Also once you get to the Tangier Sound it is hard to compare because it is not a river and it is just different.


I'm not so sure chicken farm runoff and farm fertilizer is all that much better for the rivers than storm drain and lawn fertilizer...


----------

